# How to skin a dove??



## Middnight (Jul 22, 2007)

I am just learning taxidermy and I have a few dove out in the freezer I would like to try and mount...how would I go about doing that??


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

Doves are not a very friendly bird for somebody just starting out. Feather fall out super easy. I would start out on something like a diver duck or maybe a pheasant. Go to taxidermy.net to buy some beginner video's or books. Lot's of info starting out!


----------

